# Kit Bateria + Panel Solar



## agonzalez (Feb 18, 2009)

Quiero alimentar un circuito con un consumo de unos 200 mA con una bateria y una placa solar. Me pregunto si puedo coger una batería de 12V 2Ah por ejemplo y conectarla directamente al circuito que quiero alimentar y a la placa solar o placas solares (2 placas de 7,5 V 260mA por ejemplo). 
Estaba buscando algun kit que incluya batería y placa solar para consumos tan bajos pero no encuentro, no sé si es que no busco bien o es que es tan chorra montarse uno que no se venden "kits".


----------



## mabauti (Feb 18, 2009)

supongo que lo quieres alimentar de dos maneras al mismo tiempo?
de cuanto es el voltaje del circuito que quieres alimentar?


----------



## agonzalez (Feb 18, 2009)

Si, quiero alimentarlo de las dos maneras. El tema es que el circuito está en una zona sin red eléctrica y se alimentará de la batería y del panel solar.
El circuito se alimenta a 12 V de continua.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 18, 2009)

Esto te puede servir, aunque no es muy eficiente:


----------



## agonzalez (Feb 18, 2009)

Con ese circuito la batería no se carga. Lo que quiero es cargar la batería y alimentar al circuito a la vez con el panel solar. Y cuando no hay luz solar alimentar al circuito con la batería.
Me da lo mismo montármelo que comprar algún kit comercial que incluya todo, pero no encuentro nada por ahí.


----------



## oscarvelazquez (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola

Yo he hecho lo siguiente para mi caso, que la única diferencia respecto al tuyo es que yo alimento dos bombillas de 12V. Las bombillas solo funcionan por la noche (logico eh?) y durante el día cargo la batería, yo he elegido una batería de coche, dado de soportan condiciones duras.

Bueno, vamos al lio...

El circuito es simple consta de dos partes, la primera un regulador, la segunda, el desconectador de carga para evitar sobrecargar la batería.

Para que la carga empieze sola, un comparador de tensión entre una tensión de referencia (yo para la bateria de 12 voltios he cogido una tension de referencia de 8,5V (8,6 en la practica), que es mas o menos a lo que se me queda la bateria después de una cena en el jardín), lógicamente no empezara a cargar hasta que salga el sol.

El primer led ( el del regulador) se enciende una vez la célula empieza a 'trabajar' y el segundo se enciende cuando la batería esta cargada.


Mi celula da 21,8V de salida, el regulador esta ajustado a 13,8 (14v), que es lo recomendable para cargar baterias de 12V. por lo que a la salida del regulador tengo 12 voltios, de hay cojo para el comparador.


Espero que te sirva.


----------



## mansavio (Mar 28, 2010)

oscarvelazquez dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Yo he hecho lo siguiente para mi caso, que la única diferencia respecto al tuyo es que yo alimento dos bombillas de 12V. Las bombillas solo funcionan por la noche (logico eh?) y durante el día cargo la batería, yo he elegido una batería de coche, dado de soportan condiciones duras.
> 
> ...



hola, podrias subir el esquema con mejor definicion? no se pueden leer los componentes, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## cssr-lek (Mar 28, 2010)

antes que todo un saludo a esta comunidad, justo estoy portratar de armar lo que tu has echo oscarvelazquez y me sumo la pedido de mansavio si fueses tan amable deubir el esquema en una mejor resolucion que no se ve los componetes en cuanto al cirtuito para los fluorecentes no se si me podrias aconsejar si este es bueno o el que has diseñado tu es mas eficinete d cualquier modon gracias por leer =D

http://www.tinet.cat/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm


----------



## benjas85515 (Mar 29, 2010)

hola, me sumo a la peticion del diagrama con una mejor resolucion, nos servira de mucho tenerlo


----------



## andyna (Ago 5, 2011)

Buenos días:
Soy nueva en el foro, y quisiera saber si todavía es posible la petición del diagrama con una mejor visualización. Está super interesante y quisiera ponerlo en práctica.
Agradezco de antemano cualquier aporte.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2011)

andyna dijo:


> Buenos días:
> Soy nueva en el foro, y quisiera saber si todavía es posible la petición del diagrama con una mejor visualización. Está super interesante y quisiera ponerlo en práctica.
> Agradezco de antemano cualquier aporte.



Bienvenida al foro, leéte *las reglas* (no te asustes por el título, pero si no quieres ir a moderacón, te recomiendo leerte todo)
Y de paso presentate _*acá*_

Con respecto al diagrama, por lo poco que veo, no encuentro la parte que corta la carga de la batería como comentan, así que te sugiero que busques otro diagrama por el foro, de seguro vas a encontrar bastantes, y diferentes complejidades.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 7, 2011)

agonzalez dijo:


> Quiero alimentar un circuito con un consumo de unos 200 mA con una bateria y una placa solar. Me pregunto si puedo coger una batería de 12V 2Ah por ejemplo y conectarla directamente al circuito que quiero alimentar y a la placa solar o placas solares (2 placas de 7,5 V 260mA por ejemplo).
> Estaba buscando algun kit que incluya batería y placa solar para consumos tan bajos pero no encuentro, no sé si es que no busco bien o es que es tan chorra montarse uno que no se venden "kits".


Ver el archivo adjunto 57953
solo suplanta la fuente con la bateria


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2011)

tinchusbest, si animo de ofender, fijate que el post tuyo, donde presentas el esquema que aquí expones, tiene un detalle que corregí. Ademas, el esquema no incorpora cargador con corte, que es lo que buscaba el amigo agonzalez (aunque se podría adaptar uno)

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 12, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> tinchusbest, si animo de ofender, fijate que el post tuyo, donde presentas el esquema que aquí expones, tiene un detalle que corregí. Ademas, el esquema no incorpora cargador con corte, que es lo que buscaba el amigo agonzalez (aunque se podría adaptar uno)
> 
> Saludos


el corte lo hariamos con el 741 para que no deje pasar mas tension al LM y que tenga un led indicador del mismo


----------



## rizk (Sep 25, 2011)

Tengo un panel solar de 2.0 watts 6 volts 333 mA, tengo una bateria de 6v 1.3 AH/20 HR, si conecto el panel solar directo, este me carga la bateria o necesito un circuito??


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 25, 2011)

rizk dijo:


> Tengo un panel solar de 2.0 watts 6 volts 333 mA, tengo una bateria de 6v 1.3 AH/20 HR, si conecto el panel solar directo, este me carga la bateria o necesito un circuito??


1º tenes que sumar las tensiones de los paneles para que te cargue la bateria
2º necesitas mas o menos unos 0.13Ah (130mAh) para cargar esa bateria
3º aca en el foro hay circuitos,usa el buscador y encontraras de todo


----------



## titooo (Oct 5, 2011)

Por experiencia personal te comento lo que me paso:
Placa o panel solar :40 W 12 V 2,16 A
Lo compre y de apurado le conecte en directo con un inversor de 12 V a 220 V: Lo queme, porque tenia que conectar el panel a un regulador de carga y de allí a la batería y al inversor.
Tal vez no sirva lo que comento pero para la persona que quiera tener un panel solar le recomiendo que estudien el tema porque es mucha inversión de dinero y sale mas barato comprar un generador eléctrico
Panel de 40 W 1600$
Regulador de carga 300$
Batería/s  x$ ej 700$
Inversor  12 V a 220 V: x$ 400$
Total 30000$

Generador eléctrico 800 W: 850 $


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 6, 2011)

*@titooo*: ¿Y cuanto te sale el combustible para alimentar el generador eléctrico para los próximos *20 años*? 
El regulador de carga esta barato  ¿Cuál te comprase y donde?
El panel es caro, yo no pago _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-126587253-panel-solar-monocristalino-40w-_JM_  ¿Incluye un soporte o algo?
A las baterías le faltan datos, andá saber que compraste... Para esa potencia, yo usaría *16* baterías de gel de 12 V *7 Ah* a 120 ARS cada una: *1920 ARS*  Si no es para mí: *3* baterías VRLA de *20 Ah* a 400 ARS c/u = *1200 ARS*.
Al inversor le falta la potencia, yo jamás usaría un inversor: Duran 5 años como mucho.
Igual está lindo  ¿Y que alimentas con eso?

PD: No escribas todo en mayúsculas.


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 6, 2011)

Aquí en Lima un panel de 85W está a $181 dólares una batería de gel 12V 7Amp/h $9 y pienso que esta algo caro, se tendría que pagar menos impuestos los equipos que generen energía renovable pero no se hace nada.


----------

